# Gold Horse Head



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

I actually watched an episode of Storage Wars last week that had one of these horse heads on it! So weird. Basically, the whole head isn't made of gold - I think they are made of tin or wood, and covered in gold leaf. They were used in France above butcher shop doors if they sold horse meat, and also above restaurant doors that served horse meat. The one on the show sold to an antiques dealer for about $2000 and he was planning to sell it for $3000. He seemed really excited about it, too. So based on that, I'd say $1000 is a good price.


----------



## ShawnNoffy (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh cool. I think I may look into this a bit more.


----------

